# THE INDIAN CHIEF



## Twig Man (May 26, 2014)

This is my latest spoon I really enjoyed this one

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2014)

That is pretty neat.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 26, 2014)

That is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2014)

SPOON!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 27, 2014)

Getting more creative every day man! Thats awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 4, 2014)

that thing is cool. how long you got carving that thing?


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 4, 2014)

I have about three days on and off on this one


----------



## brown down (Jun 5, 2014)

wow I was expecting weeks! what do you get for one of your carvings?
what kind of wood did you carve that out of? is the indian head and spoon one piece or are they separate and you just married the two?


----------



## Twig Man (Jun 6, 2014)

I used a technique called fan carving for the indian and handcarved the spoon so they are joined. I get anywhere from 25.00 to 50.00 for my spoons and my carved bowls start around 150.00 and go up to 500.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------

